# Jinma 2430 Key Switch



## JT68 (May 15, 2020)

Ok, common problem. Key switch fried. I replaced it and now not even the gauges light up!

New Parts:

Starter Switch
Starter Solinoid
Clutch Safety Switch
Battery

I have voltage to the switch and starter but nothing when I turn the key.

Observations:

The wiring diagram has two wires on post 1 (5 wires to the switch). I only seem to have 4. in looking at the wiring it seems there is a loop between the alternator, alt gauge and starter. Is it possible that a bad alt gauge is at fault?

I am at a loss, tractor jump starts fine and runs great. Just getting too lazy to jump start this every day. I have no "loose" wires or blown fuses.

Where do I look next?


----------

